# 11inch impact gold mill



## arthur kierski (Jun 27, 2010)

have anyone heard of this milling apparatus?


----------



## qst42know (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Arthur.

Have you explored this site? There is a lot to see.

http://www.retsch.com/products/milling/rotor-mills/


----------



## arthur kierski (Jun 28, 2010)

qst42----thanks for the site---i will explore it

Arthur


----------

